# Plataformas y andenes



## Adalar

Hola a todos!
Esta es mi primera vez en el foro.  Estoy traduciendo un documento de ingeniería civil y viene "plataforma" y "andén".  En el diccionario ambos se traducen como "platform".  Alguien me puede ayudar con otro término para traducir "andén"?  Gracias!


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, Adalar, y bienvenid@ al foro.

Si se refiere a una plataforma donde los pasajeros esperan al tren, solamente conozco la palabra _platform_.  Si nos brindas más contexto, te podremos ayudar más.

Saludos.


----------



## outkast

Si hablamos de ferrocarriles. el andén es el área en las estaciones donde los pasajeros esperan el tren, desde donde se suben a él y adonde se bajan. Es como una acera ancha. La plataforma es la superfice del andén. Basicamente sería lo mismo. Y como bien dice Fenix "it´s the platform".


----------



## Adalar

El texto no es precisamente de ferrocarriles. Es un reporte de supervisión de obra, es ingeniería civil. Los párrafos donde aparecen las palabras son:
"Comenzaron a escarificar con la motoconformadora en el área de la _*plataforma* _del eje 1." 

Y el otro párrafo dice:

"Compactaron en el área de _*andenes*_ para luego cortar con la motoconformadora y posteriormente compactar con rodillo liso"

Espero eso les sirva de referencia!  Gracias!


----------



## fenixpollo

No sabemos cómo es el área de andenes o el área de plataforma del eje 1, para decirte si puede haber otra descripción más adecuada que _platform_. Por lo tanto, sigo con la idea de que *platform* funciona bien en ambas oraciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelhs76

Fíjate que te dijera que tal vez si buscaras sinónimos de estas palabras en español, y cambiaras por ejemplo andenes por compartimientos, y plataforma por explanada., que es una opción que me suele dar resultados, pero me tomé la molestia de buscarlas porque soy ing. civil y me interesó, y mi mejor opción es que coincido con lo que recomienda fenixpollo, con la siguiente forma: en un caso maneja "área de andenes" como "platform's area", y "área de la plataforma del eje 1" como "area of the platform of axis 1".
Ojalá te pueda ser útil mi comentario.
Saludos.


----------



## Adalar

Muchas gracias a ambos Fenixpollo y Outkast... definitivamente seguiré su recomendación y usaré "platform" para ambos casos.  Nuevamente Gracias!!!


----------



## galesa

anden en construcción es "catwalk" y plataforma es platform


----------



## Adalar

Gracias Galesa... al estar verificando tu sugerencia "catwalk" también surgió el término "runway"...  La verdad no estoy segura cuál utilizar, pues encontré que "catwalk" es más utlizado para pasarelas de modas y "runway" para pistas de aviones... Qué sugieres???  Gracias!


----------



## fenixpollo

"Catwalk" puede ser también un lugar para caminar que está suspendido de una altura, como arriba del escenario en un teatro, o en una construcción para que los trabajadores alcancen las partes altas. 

Sin una idea más clara de las características de los andenes y plataformas descritos en tu texto original, sigo con la idea de que _platform_ es más adecuado, porque es el término más general.


----------

